# NT von ARLT



## Headshot74 (24. März 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wer der Hersteller der NT`s von Arlt`s Hausmarke ist???
Ist nur so für die Allgemeinbildung.


----------



## poiu (24. März 2010)

die größeren waren mal von  HEC/Compucase und ähnlich zu deren COugar nur halt intern wohl günstiger realisiert!

aber ob die die Hersteller wechseln kann ich nicht sagen!

wenn du das hast poste foto vom NT aufkleber, dann finden wir das schon raus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal ein NT von arlt, ein 500 Watt Teil, das ist mir bei Furmark und Prime95 immer heiß geworden und hat sich nach 10 Minuten abgeschalltet. Dann hab ich mir ein be quiet 450 Watt geholt und es ist weder heißer geworden noch hat es sich abgeschalltet.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, das wohl die schutz Schalltungen funktionieren aber es auf keinen Fall die Leistung auf Dauer bringen kann die darauf steht. Das bedeutet kein Chinaböller im eigentlichen Sinne, aber das arlt NT hat 30€ gekostet und das be quiet 99€, also für den Preis eigentlich ok!


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2010)

Keine ahnung, abr lass die Finger davon!

Die kleineren waren von Casing Macron, dazu kann man sagen, das es schlimmer fast nicht mehr geht...

Von wem die größeren sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen, würd mir die aber auch nicht kaufen, selbst wenns umgelabelte CWTs sein könnten.


----------



## poiu (24. März 2010)

so wie es aussieht hab ich mich geirrt ( danke @ stefan) das Problem sind die Bilder bei Artl es ist kaum was zu erkennen.

ich schließe mich da mal an kauf lieber eins wo man sicher ist wer dahinter steckt!

artl hat ja auch BQT, ENERMAX,COrsair usw 

nicht schlecht ist auch das 500W Xilence XQ LinearPower (SPS-XP500.XQ) NUR die XQ!!!
oder besser : 500 Watt, SilverStone ST50EF-Plus


----------



## Headshot74 (24. März 2010)

Ich will halt 2 Grakas dran hängen. Ne 250er GTS und ne 5770 oder 5850. Gigabyte MA790XT AM3 mit 4 x 3,2 (+OC) Haufen LED`s UV und anderen Kram neben ner Wakü natürlich noch. Hab mal vor einem Jahr ein 850 W NT Arlt Hausmarke angeboten bekommen von nem Kumpel. Unbenutzt,kostete 129 euro. Angebot steht immernoch für umme sogar.


----------



## Compucase (24. März 2010)

@poiu & Stefan Payne
Richtig, es ist kein HEC bzw. COUGAR.


----------



## poiu (25. März 2010)

ja sorry und danke Christian für die Bestätigung!
Auf denn alten Bildern sachen die 700er die die nicht mehr führen wie die TE700 OEM aus, deshalb meine Vermutung.

aber zurück zum TE 

Es ist schwer zu sagen ob die was taugen ob die alle von einem Hersteller sind usw


wenn es geht mach bitte ein Bild von Netzteil aufkleber das sehen wir die Spezifikationen und können auch denn Hersteller ermitteln

Beispiel so : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...kleine-bilder-1612-picture19900-pic-1056.html

nebenbei 850W sind eher für Triple GPU


----------



## Headshot74 (27. März 2010)

Ok dann werd ich mir wohl lieber eins von denen hier nehmen!
Hab aber mal noch ein Pic von dem Arlt Aufkleber gemacht.

Netzteil ATX be quiet! Dark Power Pro (P8) 750W 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Netzteil ATX be quiet! Dark Power Pro (P8) 900W 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Netzteil ATX Tagan TG900-BZ PipeRock Series 900W ATX 2.2 - Computer Shop -


----------



## poiu (27. März 2010)

das ist wirklich ein CWT und könnte brauchbar sein, die daten auf den aufkleber klingen auch gut.

du könntest es mit dem NEtzteil wirklich veruschen.

mal eine andere frage hast du das NEtzteil geöffnet oder warum der zerrissene Aufkleber.

wenn ja, bitte Bilder aus dem Inneren


----------



## Headshot74 (27. März 2010)

Ja ich hatte es mal offen. Bin schon neugierig geboren. Das heilt nich mehr.
Pic`s auch gleich vorsorglich gemacht davon.
Guggst du!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. März 2010)

Entweder du hörst auf poiu@ und versuchst es mit dem Arlt Netzteil oder du holst dir eines von den neuen P8 von be quiet, von dem Tagan würde ich abstand nehmen ist schon ein etwas älteres Design und selbst damals vor 2-3 Jahren waren die nicht so dolle.


----------



## poiu (27. März 2010)

Danke für die Bilder eindeutig CWT

finger weg von denn alten Tagan nur die neuen SUperrock oder Piperock II sind gut

du willst also die HD5850 als Primäre karte die GTS 250 als Physx?

Da reichen 600-700W deshalb versuch es ruhig mit deinem wenn genug kabel vorhanden sind!


----------



## Headshot74 (27. März 2010)

Na ne GTS hab ich eigendlich vor ,aber hab zufällig in der Bucht gestern ne 9800GT für 40 Mücken bekommen. Wenn die nicht ausreicht für PhysX dann kommt ne GTX+ oder GTS. 5850 wäre schon toll. Aber erst wenn andere Designs auf den Markt kommen. Wichtig ist aus optischen gründen auf jeden Fall ne BLAUE Platine. Wakü dann da dran und der Luftmist geht runter.
Also ich probiere dann erst mal das Arlt Teil wenns soweit ist. Kost ja alles Geld.
Danke an ALLE hier für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. März 2010)

Die 9800GT reicht mit links für Physix, alles ab ner 8600GT würde ich sagen, darunter machts keinen Sinn.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. März 2010)

Wobei ich die 8600 GT immer noch etwas zu langsam finde. Eher ab einer 9600 GT, bzw. GT 240. Zur Not reicht trotzdem eine 8600GT.


----------



## Headshot74 (27. März 2010)

CWT,  wer ist das???


----------



## poiu (27. März 2010)

Channel Well Technology 

Channel Well Technology ::: PC Power Supply, Industrial PC Power Supply, Adaptor, Charger, Open Frame, Power System for Telecom, DC-DC Converter, External Box, PC Case, Projector :::

die bauen zB einige NEtzteile für Corsair, Coba Nitrox, Ikonik Vulcan, ...


ganz brauchbar


----------



## Headshot74 (27. März 2010)

Danke!!! Sehr interessant!!!
Ist auf jeden fall auch ein schwerer Kabelmanagement Brocken der vor nem Jahr noch 129 euro kostete.
Ich werd`s erstmal nehmen und weiterschauen.  Ok ich bastel jetz noch bissle am Case (Schrank).


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2010)

Die CWT Bezeichnung steht sogar auf dem Etikett -> PSH, in diesem Fall mit 850W Bestückung.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (29. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab auch n Netzteil von Arlt welches in meinem Komplett PC verbaut war. ICh finde es etwas komisch, denn auf der Verpackung und den Spezifkationen des PC's wird immer ein 450W Netzteil aufgeführt, aber als ich demletzt den PC offen hatte winkt mir ganz fett die Aufschrift 550W entgegen. Da kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen, ist der Wirkungsgrad so niedrig , so dass das NT wirklich nur 450W hat.

Vielen Dank,
Tim


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. März 2010)

Entweder es war ein schreib Fehler oder sie haben erkannt das es ein 450Watt Netzteil ist und hoch gelabelt wurde, also auf 550Watt. War bei meinem 500 Watt Arlt Teil so konnte die 500 Watt nur 5-10 Minuten halten, war in wirklichkeit höchstens ein 350-400 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (29. März 2010)

Mit welchen Mitteln hast du das ausprobiert!?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2010)

Hast auch ein Bild von der Seite?
Das Exemplar was du hast, Tim, schaut nach einem recht minderwertigem Exemplar aus.

Passiv PFC allein ist schon nicht gut...


----------

